# Memorial Day, May 31, 2021



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2021)

*in memory of all the people who've had to die because of covid. all the vets that lost their lives so that we could be free. all the children of the world who have died at the hands of family and others. to all our loved ones that have gone on before us.





*


----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (May 22, 2021)

Please do not wish me a Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Please do not wish me a Happy Memorial Day.


No problem.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2021)

A nice holiday weekend to all.


----------



## Pepper (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2021)




----------



## oldman (May 29, 2021)

"Our nation owes a debt to its fallen heroes that we can never fully repay. But we can honor their sacrifice, and we must." -Barrack Obama-​


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (May 29, 2021)

My wife and I marched in our local small town Memorial Day Parade that was held this morning.


----------



## debodun (May 29, 2021)

Our local parade was cancelled again this year.


----------



## Pepper (May 29, 2021)

When Johnny Comes Marching Home--Dolly Parton


----------



## Lewkat (May 29, 2021)




----------



## funsearcher! (May 29, 2021)

We went to see 500 flags and the travelling Vietnam Memorial Wall here in Fort Collins yesterday. They are continually reading the names-quite an experience of rememberance.


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Nathan (May 29, 2021)

funsearcher! said:


> We went to see 500 flags and the travelling Vietnam Memorial Wall here in Fort Collins yesterday. They are continually reading the names-quite an experience of rememberance.


The traveling Vietnam Memorial Wall came to our dusty little desert town in 2019, was a nice event and turnout was enormous.





They gave each Vietnam Veteran a sticker to put on their truck


----------



## ohioboy (May 29, 2021)

In Washington, D.C. I saluted the Vietnam Veterans Memorial, the WW2 memorial, which has a beautiful sprinkling pool inside it, the WW1 memorial, and the Korean war memorial.

Visited Arlington National Cemetery, beautiful landscape, and of course the Tomb of the unknown soldier.


----------



## Pecos (May 29, 2021)

We lived in nearby Northern Virginia for seven years and visited all of those wonderous places. We left the area in 1995 and I would sure like to get back up there to see them again and checkout the changes. The places listed by @ohioboy represent a very sobering visit.


----------



## Lewkat (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## oldman (May 30, 2021)

Where are y


Pecos said:


> My wife and I marched in our local small town Memorial Day Parade that was held this morning.


Good for you.


----------



## oldman (May 30, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> In Washington, D.C. I saluted the Vietnam Veterans Memorial, the WW2 memorial, which has a beautiful sprinkling pool inside it, the WW1 memorial, and the Korean war memorial.
> 
> Visited Arlington National Cemetery, beautiful landscape, and of course the Tomb of the unknown soldier.


I am down here now for the Marine Memorial and later the celebration. My home airport was Dulles (IAD) and I would try to get out to Arlington at lease once a month. In the summer or winter, it’s a beautiful, well maintained cemetery.


----------



## Pecos (May 30, 2021)

oldman said:


> Where are y
> 
> Good for you.


I am in Aiken SC, a fairly small town. I was in the Navy for 31 years and moved around quite a bit.
On one trip to the Philippines, I visited the National Cemetery that we maintain outside Manilla. I was astonished to see that they maintain it just like Arlington. Those sites including those like Pearl Harbor are all very sobering.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (May 30, 2021)

"War, the ultimate scourge."
General MacArthur


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 30, 2021)

May those who fought and died for our country Rest in Paradise.


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 31, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 31, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (May 31, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> View attachment 167446


That sun rise in the background is very symbolic and beautiful.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 31, 2021)

Pecos said:


> That sun rise in the background is very symbolic and beautiful.


Yes when I was looking for Memorial Day photos this one really grabbed me. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 31, 2021)

This Military Women's Memorial photo is on Bing's homepage today.
*For this Memorial Day, we're paying our respects at the Military Women's Memorial, at the gateway to Arlington National Cemetery, just across the Potomac River from Washington, DC. Since the American Revolution, more than 3 million women have served the nation in a military capacity, and this memorial is dedicated to them, honoring their courage, patriotism, and leadership. Opened in 1997, it's the only major national memorial to honor all the women who have defended the United States in, or with, the armed services. And it's more than just a memorial. It's also an education center, with thousands of photographs, documents, textiles, artifacts, and other materials representing all eras and services of American women's military history.

On Memorial Day, we honor all those who died while serving our nation in the military. This year let us give an extra salute to the women among them for their contributions and sacrifices in defense of the nation.

*


----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2021)

​


----------



## Nathan (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Pecos (May 31, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This Military Women's Memorial photo is on Bing's homepage today.
> *For this Memorial Day, we're paying our respects at the Military Women's Memorial, at the gateway to Arlington National Cemetery, just across the Potomac River from Washington, DC. Since the American Revolution, more than 3 million women have served the nation in a military capacity, and this memorial is dedicated to them, honoring their courage, patriotism, and leadership. Opened in 1997, it's the only major national memorial to honor all the women who have defended the United States in, or with, the armed services. And it's more than just a memorial. It's also an education center, with thousands of photographs, documents, textiles, artifacts, and other materials representing all eras and services of American women's military history.
> 
> On Memorial Day, we honor all those who died while serving our nation in the military. This year let us give an extra salute to the women among them for their contributions and sacrifices in defense of the nation.
> ...


Bravo to you for adding this post.


----------

